# 

## Nelli Sza

Proszę o opinie na ten temat! Jestem kilka dni przed montowaniem takiej oczyszczalni. Decyzja juz zapadła. Mam nadzieję, że słuszna. Co o tym sądzicie???

----------


## cieszynianka

Witam!
Mam oczyszczalnię przydomową, ale jeszcze nie mieszkam. Przeprowadzka późną wiosną.
Musieliśmy sie zdecydować na oczyszczalnię, bo nie ma w pobliżu kanalizacji i przez najbliższe kilka lat nie będzie. Użytkowanie oczyszczalni jest tańsze niż szmba, bo wrzuca sie co jakiś czas tabletkę z bakteriami do muszli i one sobie pracują, a oczyszczona woda wsiąka w grunt. Szambo tzreba wywozić regularnie, żeby nam domku nie zatopiło, a to słono kosztuje. Oczyszczalnia z wykonaniem kosztowała nas 5,5 tys zł, roczny koszt utrzymania ok 40 zł (bakterie). Dobre szambo kosztowałoby między 2-3 tys zł, więc taniej. Ale gdy pomyślę o kosztach regularnego wywozu to wolę na wstępie zapłacić więcej. 
Decyzję pomogły nam podjąć doświadczenia znajomych, którzy od kilku lat już użytkują ten wynalazek, a który świetnie zdaje egzamin.
Od nich wzięliśmy namiary na wykonawcę, który im wykonał oczyszczalnię, mimo, że wcześniej porobiliśmy wyceny jeszcze w kilku innych firmach. Przekonały nas dobre notowania wykonawcy i dwuletni bezawaryjny żywot oczyszczalni znajomych.
Ps. Raz na 2-3 lata też musi przyjechać szmbonurek i wyssać gęste osady, ale to już nie co miesiąc, jak mają niektórzy.
Pozdrawiam   :big grin:

----------


## edde

> Proszę o opinie na ten temat! Jestem kilka dni przed montowaniem takiej oczyszczalni. Decyzja juz zapadła. Mam nadzieję, że słuszna. Co o tym sądzicie???


kilka dni przed montażem i decyzja zapadła, więc po co ten temat? dla uspokojenia sumienia? bo cóż innego o tym sądzić? nie obraź się ale jałowy troszkę ten wątek... nie znamy nawet warunków twojej zabudowy więc co mamy sądzić... no  i po co mamy to roztrząsać jeśli już decyzja zapadła, ja też mam nadzieję że słuszna...
może gdyby zapytać: "jak sie sprawdza u was poś"...

----------


## Nelli Sza

Nie wiem, czy dla uspokojenia sumienia, czy nie. Po prostu chciałam zapytać. Faktycznie, może źle tosformułowałam, ale ogólnie chodziłao mi o to, co myślicie na temat samej oczyszczalni, a nie mojej decyzji. Po za tym jeśli uważasz, że to jałowy wątek to po co bierzesz udział w dyskusji???

----------


## Nelli Sza

Cieszynianko serdecznie dziękuję za odpowiedź. Widać, nie każdy musi być tak złośliwy jak edde. A może edde wychodzi z założenia, że "poczatkujących" forumowiczów należy tępić. Cóż... powodzenia....

----------


## patrykos2005

Ja mam podobny dylemat, zastanawiam się nad przydomową oczyszczalnią lub podłączeniem do kanalizacji (mam ją przy działce) Chodzi tutaj o to: czy lepiej zainwestować w oczyszczalnie czy płacić za odprowadzanie kanalizacji??
Jeśli ktoś zna temat proszę o opinie.

----------


## edde

> Cieszynianko serdecznie dziękuję za odpowiedź. Widać, nie każdy musi być tak złośliwy jak edde. A może edde wychodzi z założenia, że "poczatkujących" forumowiczów należy tępić. Cóż... powodzenia....


 ależ skąd takie wnioski! i jaki tam złośliwy, takie tylko luźne przemyślenia, złośliwych to na forum jest kilku, wszyscy wiedą o kogo chodzi  :wink:  naprawdę, przeczytaj raz jeszcze moją wypowiedź a nic tam złośliwego nie ma (ba nawet odrobina kultury typu "nie obraź się"), nawet w przeciwieństwie do Ciebie nie krzyczę trzema znakami zapytania tylko grzecznie pytam...
 naprawdę czasem trudno jest odgadnąć co autor miał na myśli (czyli o co tak naprawdę chodzi w pierwszym Twoim poście, do czego się przyznajesz w kolejnym:



> Faktycznie, może źle tosformułowałam, ale ogólnie chodziłao mi o to, co myślicie na temat samej oczyszczalni, a nie mojej decyzji.


 )

*patrykos2005*: większość ludzi opowiada się w takiej sytuacji za kanalizą, mniejszy koszt początkowy, "wieczna" bezobsługowość, pdłaczasz i zapominasz (niestety nie o rachunkach za scieki  :wink:  ), wady: rachunki
a zalety poś: brak rachunków za ścieki, przynajmniej tych kwartalnych, wady: trzeba uzyskać zgodę na jej wybudowanie (a często tam gdzie jest kanaliza w ulicy takiej zgody nie wydają), duży koszt inwestycji, rozkopanie działki, okresowe wybieranie osadów co też kosztuje, do rozsączania trzeba mieć odpowiedni grunt i poziom wód, albo w innej wersji mieć gdzie odprowadzić tę "wodę", trzeba zachować odległości od sąsiada czy studni, no i nikt nie stwierdzi wprost ile lat taka geowłóknina czy warstwa rozsączająca będzie pracować poprawnie, perspektywa rycia wszystkiego za 10 czy 15 lat niezbyt różowo może się podobać... (te 10 czy 15 to oczywiście przykładowe)
kiedyś sam się nad tym zastanawiałem, po przemyśleniu wybraliśmy kanalizę, mieszkaliśmy ostnio w dwóch miejscach: jedno z kanalizą, drugie z szambem (mało obsługowym bo nieekologicznym  :wink:  ), nieporównywalny komfort kanalizy a rachunki wcale nie takie duże, wylicz ile kosztuje przyłącze kanalizy, porównaj  z kosztem POŚ (zakup posia, montaż, kopara itp), różnicę podziel na średni rachunek za ścieki (bez wody), i tu widać co sie i na ile opłaca, dla mnie wyszło że różnica zwracać sie będzie przez przynajmniej 15 lat więc wybieram dla wygody kanalizę,

----------


## el-ka

A u nas sytuacja trochę patowa. *Proszę o radę !*
Kanalizacja miała być robiona (i w sumie będzie), ale nikt nie wie kiedy. Ciągłe przepychanki poczynając od zebrania potencjalnych inwestorów, zrobienia projektu, uzyskania zgody właścicieli ogródków dzialkowych oraz ich prezesa, stale rosnąca kwota - obecnie już ponad 14 tys. I na dodatek szanse na wykonanie tej wiosny są już zerowe - a my musimy się przeprowadzić nieprzekraczalnie do końca maja.  :cry:   :ohmy:  
Późniejsze przeprowadzenie się nie wchodzi w grę (mieszkanie już sprzedane), a wynajęcie czegoś na przeczekanie jest drogie i praktycznie niemożliwe ze względu na starszą chorą osobę, którą opiekujemy się w domu.
Kanalizacja może będzie w lecie, a może dopiero na jesieni, a jak się nie dogadają lub wycofa się część inwestorów, to może i później. Cena to wielka niewiadoma (z naciskiem na wielka!  :Roll:  )
Mamy wybór pomiędzy zwyklym szambem bezpodpływowym "na przeczekanie", albo docelową POŚ. 
Są dwie oferty - droższa ok.10 tys firmy Metal-Bud - jakiś podobno full wypas z dodatkowym filtrem piaskowym, nazwa Topas. 
Czy ktoś może ma taką oczyszczalnię ?
http://www.metalbud.katowice.pl/oczy...nie_topas.html





Jakoś dziwnie wygląda - inaczej niż te duże czarne baniaki, nie wiem czy to dobrze czy źle.






Mamy też propozycję jakiejś tańszej za  ok. 6 tys., ale nie wiem jeszcze dokladnie czym się różni poza ceną i wyglądem takim bardziej "tradycyjnym" (bo fantastyczne i niezawodne to w momencie zamówienia pewno są obie !  :Wink2:  )
Czy warto płacić za tą droższą, co to według zapewnień jest bezwonna, cicha, praktycznie bezobsługowa oraz niewrażliwa na przerwy w dostawie ścieków ? 
Nie chcę przepłacać, ale też boję się problemów w eksploatacji.

Co do szamba, to z kolei w sumie wyrzucone pieniądze przy założeniu podłączenia do kanalizacji za kilka miesięcy  (no i koszty wywozu - skarbonka). A kanaliza może też być później strasznie droga.

Dodam, że mamy łatwą możliwość odprowadzenia oczyszczonych ścieków do pobliskiej rzeczki.

----------


## Nelli Sza

U nas, póki co, nie ma szans na kanalizację. Zdecydowaliśmy się na POŚ. Montaż we własnym zakresie. Tylko koparkę będziemy wynajmować. 
Dzięki edde za szeroką wypowiedź, co prawda nie była skierowana bezpośrednio do mnie, ale również skorzystałam...   :smile:  
To co, topór wojenny zakopany? Pewnie napiszesz, że żadnego toporu nie było...   :Lol:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## panda

> Nie wiem, czy dla uspokojenia sumienia, czy nie. Po prostu chciałam zapytać. Faktycznie, może źle tosformułowałam, ale ogólnie chodziłao mi o to, co myślicie na temat samej oczyszczalni, a nie mojej decyzji. Po za tym jeśli uważasz, że to jałowy wątek to po co bierzesz udział w dyskusji???


I łomem go, łomem, i gazem po oczach   :Lol:  
Wracając do meritum:



> co myślicie na temat samej oczyszczalni


Bardzo dobry wybór / Możesz mieć problemy (*niepotrzebne skreślić)
Napisz jaka to oczyszczalnia - producent, typ. Popatrz na forum gdzie te konkretne produkty są oceniane.
Na chwilę obecną to jakby napisać: kupiłem samochód, czy to dobry wybór?

----------


## panda

> ......
> Są dwie oferty - droższa ok.10 tys firmy Metal-Bud - jakiś podobno full wypas z dodatkowym filtrem piaskowym, nazwa Topas. 
> Czy ktoś może ma taką oczyszczalnię ?
> http://www.metalbud.katowice.pl/oczy...nie_topas.html


I tu może być pies pogrzebany - filtry jak wiadomo się wymienia, czy w tej oczyszczalni też? Jeżeli tak to jak często?
Metal-Bud tego nie produkuje, stronę producenta (Czechy) masz tutaj. A tam parametry techniczne już trochę inne. Niemniej jednak google mają wątek że Czesi nawet ją sobie chwalą
Co do filtra piaskowego to jest jeszcze inny sprzedawca, a tam jak byk stoi że filtr piaskowy kosztuje 990 PLN netto (złoty piasek z Kolorado?)
Zwróć uwagę również na warunki gwarancji: zbiornik 10 lat (a co ma się w nim popsuć?), cyt. ze strony "na urządzenia znajdujące się w oczyszczalni wyprodukowane przez innych producentów udzielamy gwarancji 24 m-ce pod warunkiem serwisowania lub przeglądów gwarancyjnych." (za ile i czemu tak krótko?, inni dają więcej)




> Dodam, że mamy łatwą możliwość odprowadzenia oczyszczonych ścieków do pobliskiej rzeczki.


Tiaaa, operat wodno-prawny, projekt, pieczątka w Wydziale Ochrony 
Śrowiska, pozwolenie, analizy ścieków z oczyszczalni - i można zrzucać  :smile:  

Żeby nie było że ..... mam Aquamatica już około roku, nie pamiętam że ją mam

----------


## agnieszkakusi

ja mam oczyszczalnię bezdrenażową roth i czuję się tak jakbym miała kanalizę...oczywiście poza rachunkami  :Wink2:

----------


## edde

> U nas, póki co, nie ma szans na kanalizację. Zdecydowaliśmy się na POŚ. Montaż we własnym zakresie. Tylko koparkę będziemy wynajmować. 
> Dzięki edde za szeroką wypowiedź, co prawda nie była skierowana bezpośrednio do mnie, ale również skorzystałam...   
> To co, topór wojenny zakopany? Pewnie napiszesz, że żadnego toporu nie było...   
> pozdrawiam


ale oczywiście że nie było   :smile:   pozdr

----------


## el-ka

Dzięki Panda.   :smile:  
Rzeczywiście warto czytać i sprawdać dokładnie oraz porównywać.
Siedzę teraz i analizuję oferty i widzę, ze Halson tańszy o 4 tys. ma dokładnie to samo co Topas.
Odprowadzenie wody zrobić muszę, bo grunt nieprzepuszczalny i nie można zrobić rozsączenia, ale rzeczka niedaleko i przedsięwzięcie wspólne z sąsiadem też chętnym na oczyszczalnię. Operat załatwia firma budująca oczyszczalnię, problemów podobno żadnych nie ma poza tym,że procedura  trwa pona miesiąc, maksymalnie do półtora miesiąca. 

Mam nadzieję, że faktycznie nie będę "czuła"   :Wink2:  , że ją mam.

----------


## buki75

> ja mam oczyszczalnię bezdrenażową roth i czuję się tak jakbym miała kanalizę...oczywiście poza rachunkami


Powiedz mi - gdzie wylewasz wodę oczyszczoną?
Bo ja rozumiem, oczyszczalnia biologiczna daje bardziej oczyszczoną wodę, niż ta 2-komorowa. Niemniej jednak ilość wody jest taka sama... więc dlaczego przy np. Rothu nie trzeba drenażu? Gdzie ja mam se tą wodę wylewać? (nie mam rowu).

----------


## edde

> ja mam oczyszczalnię bezdrenażową roth i czuję się tak jakbym miała kanalizę...oczywiście poza rachunkami


a ile Cię ona w sumie kosztowała?

----------


## agnieszkakusi

mamy wykopaną studnię chłonną, koszt ok. 7 tyś  oczyszczalnia i 1 tyś studnia, ale to były ceny po baaaaaaaaaardzo dobrych znajomościach  :big grin:

----------


## edde

czyli 8tys. po znajomościach, powiedzmy 10tys. bez, koszt podł. kanalizy, powiedzmy 3tys., weźmy wysokość rachunku za ścieki (jak u mnie) ok. 40zł/kwartał, z prstego rachunku porównania montażu (10tys - 3tys.) na eksploatację zostaje nam ok. 7 tys zł, podzielone na 40zł daje 175 kwartałów czyli coś ok 43 lat   :ohmy:  
jeśli te wyliczenia są poprawne to już chyba widać dlaczego wolę kanalizę, rachunki przestają być argumentem...

----------


## agnieszkakusi

my w tej chwili nie mamy mozliwości podłączenia do kanalizy i nie będziemy mieć przez jakieś 5-7 lat. Ścieki 40 zł/ za kwartał? Gdzie Ty mieszkasz?  :big grin:

----------


## Barbossa

> Operat załatwia firma budująca oczyszczalnię, problemów podobno żadnych nie ma poza tym,że procedura  trwa pona miesiąc, maksymalnie do półtora miesiąca.


załatwia operat, czy wszystkie formalności?

wszystkie formalności, okolice wafki (oczywiście trochę inne przedsięwzięcie) jakieś 4 (ze wskazaniem na 5) miechy i niezły kołowrotek typu gmina-powiat-powiat-gmina-sanepid-gmina-powiat
oczywoście jezeli mówimy o pozwoleniu wodnoprawnym, do którego robi się operat

----------


## edde

> my w tej chwili nie mamy mozliwości podłączenia do kanalizy i nie będziemy mieć przez jakieś 5-7 lat. Ścieki 40 zł/ za kwartał? Gdzie Ty mieszkasz?


powiadasz że 40zł to za mało? hmm, tak to jest gdy rachunki na żonę się zwala  :smile: 
ok, wieczorem postaram sie odgrzebać jakiś realny rachunek i poprawić moje wyliczenia jeśli bym się pomylił w szacunkach  :wink:

----------


## agnieszkakusi

4o zł miesięcznie to tak, ale kwartalnie...trochę mało...za kanalizę płacisz więcej niż za miesięczne zużycie zimnej wody...

----------


## edde

no jeśli dobrze kojarzę m3 ścieków kosztuje u mnie 2,78zł, zużycie kwartalne to wahanie 15-20m3 na kwartał (3 os.), co daje rzeczywiście większy rachunek bo nie 40 zł a 41-56zł, uśredniając 48zł/kwartał, zwrot inwestycji posia wychodzi po 36 latach... (oczywiście teoretyzując, to analogicznie jak zwrot inwestycji w solary, z tym że tam operuje sie często liczbą 7 lat jako próg opłacalności zwrotu inwestycji)
i teraz pytanie: czy poś będzie funkcjonował prawidłowo po 30latach użytkowania?

----------


## chopinetka

> no jeśli dobrze kojarzę m3 ścieków kosztuje u mnie 2,78zł, zużycie kwartalne to wahanie 15-20m3 na kwartał (3 os.), co daje rzeczywiście większy rachunek bo nie 40 zł a 41-56zł, uśredniając 48zł/kwartał, zwrot inwestycji posia wychodzi po 36 latach... (oczywiście teoretyzując, to analogicznie jak zwrot inwestycji w solary, z tym że tam operuje sie często liczbą 7 lat jako próg opłacalności zwrotu inwestycji)
> i teraz pytanie: czy poś będzie funkcjonował prawidłowo po 30latach użytkowania?


Zależy jak będziesz o tego posia dbał   :cool:   Jednak od czasu do czasu trzeba tam zajrzeć i parę rzeczy zrobić. W każdym posiu chociażby jest konieczność raz na rok wybrania twardego osadu.

pozdrawiam

----------


## el-ka

> Napisał el-ka
> 
> Operat załatwia firma budująca oczyszczalnię, problemów podobno żadnych nie ma poza tym,że procedura  trwa pona miesiąc, maksymalnie do półtora miesiąca. 
> 
> 
> załatwia operat, czy wszystkie formalności?
> 
> wszystkie formalności, okolice wafki (oczywiście trochę inne przedsięwzięcie) jakieś 4 (ze wskazaniem na 5) miechy i niezły kołowrotek typu gmina-powiat-powiat-gmina-sanepid-gmina-powiat
> oczywiście jezeli mówimy o pozwoleniu wodnoprawnym, do którego robi się operat


Wszystkie i jest to sprawdzone, bo rozmawialam już  z tymi co mają POŚ z tej firmy.  Czas 1-1,5 m-ca - wedlug najostatniejszych doświadczeń. My kopiemy dziurę i odprowadzenie wody, która najpierw pójdzie do istniejącej już kopanej studni (kopana, płytka z wodą do ogrodu), a następnie przelewem i rurą do rzeczki. Oni następnie montują i odpalają - po uzyskaniu pozwolenia w kilka dni.
_"Warszawka piękne miasteczko - tylko drogie, okropnie drogie..."  _

----------


## Nelli Sza

panda

Oczyszczalnię zakupiliśmy w firmie MIRMAX. Wygląda tak:

A więcej o tej oczyszczalni na stronie: http://www.oczyszczalnie.przydomowe.pl/

Czy ktoś z Was zakupił oczyszczalnię tej firmy. Jak się sprawdza w użytkowaniu?

----------


## Nelli Sza

Za zestaw dla 5 do 6 osób - 900l/dobę zapłaciliśmy 3500zł. Zestaw składa się z 

-Studzienka rozdzielcza 
-Studzienka zbiorcza 
-Rury perforowane - 54 mb 
-Geowłóknina - 54 mb 
-Wkład filtruj&plusmn;cy 
-Osprzęt do drenażu

----------


## Nelli Sza

Czytam tak sobie powyższe posty i zaczynam się martwić. No, nie wiem, ale jakoś dziwnie podejrzanie tania ta nasza POŚka. Boję się, że za chwilę ktoś napisze, że kupiliśmy jakis złom? Teraz to już pies pogrzebany, ale odezwijcie się. Moja orientacja w tych sprawach jest minimalna, a decyzję o POŚ musieliśmy podjąc bardzo szybko, no i tak padło na MIRMAX....
 :ohmy:

----------


## agnieszkakusi

Edde...na ile osób te wyliczenia?

----------


## kbab

> Czytam tak sobie powyższe posty i zaczynam się martwić. No, nie wiem, ale jakoś dziwnie podejrzanie tania ta nasza POŚka. Boję się, że za chwilę ktoś napisze, że kupiliśmy jakis złom? Teraz to już pies pogrzebany, ale odezwijcie się. Moja orientacja w tych sprawach jest minimalna, a decyzję o POŚ musieliśmy podjąc bardzo szybko, no i tak padło na MIRMAX....


Witam
odnośnie jakości to spokojnie, z podobnego POŚ korzystam od 6 lat, jednak z chwilą uruchomienia kanalizacji na osiedlu bez wahania zrezygnuję z oczyszczalni, a to dlatego że przepisy odnośnie wywozu nieczystości są co raz bardziej restrykcyjne co powoduje ciągle zmniejszaną liczbę wydawanych pozwoleń. Pewnie w miastach skanalizowanych będą większe koszty oraz kłopoty z przypadku zleceń jednorazowych. Już teraz we Wrocku większe firmy np Alba, Transformers nie podpisują nowych umów stałych, a jednorazowych nie obsługują w ogóle (w ubiegłych latach było bez problemu), zatem w przyszłości należy się spodziewać większych problemów również z obsługą POŚ.
Pozdrawiam Leon z Wrocławia.

----------


## Nelli Sza

Dzięki Leonie!

My na kanalizację nie mamy najmniejszych szans, przynajmniej w ciagu następnych 10 lat. Jednak jeżeli tylko będzie taka mozliwośc to też na pewno zrezygnujemy z POŚ. Póki co, stwierdzilismy, że to najlepsze rozwiązanie z możliwych... Dużego wyboru nie było...   :ohmy:  
pozdrawiam   :smile:

----------


## mayland

Mam POŚ z drenażem. Sami montowaliśmy. Kanalizacja ma być za jakies 2 lata. Do tego czasu chcę miec glowę spokojną i nie myśleć o czyszczeniu szamba. Ze swojej decyzji jestem bardzo zadowolna. Drugi raz wybrałabym to samo rozwiazanie.

----------


## edde

> Edde...na ile osób te wyliczenia?





> .... (3 os.),........

----------


## chopinetka

Witam

Chciałam przekazać informację z innego wątku o oczyszczalniach podaną przez hw:

"od 1 lipca 2008 r. jedyną normą obowiązującą w Polsce i na terenie całej Unii Europejskiej, na oczyszczalnie ścieków do 50 osób, będzie norma 12566-3, która wyklucza stosowanie urządzeń typu przepływowego. jest to ostra norma , którą są w stanie spełnić tylko urządzenia oparte o zasadę SBR."

może się komuś przyda   :smile:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## edde

gdybys jeszcze dodał/a definicję zasady SBR i co zaliczamy konkretnie do urządzeń typu przepływowego w odniesieniu do tej normy...

----------


## chopinetka

Witam

W tym wątku piszecie raczej o systemie drenażowym a system SBR (sequencing batch reactor) oparty jest o działanie osadu czynnego czyli oczyszczalnie bez drenażowe. Do ich działania konieczny jest prąd (natlenianie). Tego typu POŚ działa na zasadzie sekwencyjnego procesu oczyszczania biologicznego (SBR), w której zastosowana jest tylko jedna pompa i jeden zawór napowietrzający, poprzez co cała konstrukcja jest bardzo niezawodna i zwarta. Główna wada to duży koszt inwestycyjny ale woda oczyszczona jest w 96%.
Tu link wyjaśniający szczegóły:
http://www.wodpol.ws/html/opis.html

Wychodzi na to, że już niedługo nie będzie można montować oczyszczalni drenażowych. Zresztą w UE już dawno odeszło się od tego systemu. Nie  wiem czy wiecie ale ten żwir w drenażówkach trzeba po 15 latach wymienić.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Jurek_Z

Poliplast jest zgodny z normą 12566-3   :big grin:

----------


## mian

Właśnie instalujemy poś. Wykonawca wyliczył nam koszt wykonania oczyszczalni wraz z rurami drenażowymi na 7000 (materiały i robocizna). Teraz zażyczył sobie dodatkowy 1000 zł za wykonanie przyłącza kanalizacyjnego (rura między domem a zbiornikiem poś)-u nas jest to odcinek ok. 20 m. Czy płaciliście za coś takiego???

----------


## M K

Wykonanie przydomowej oczyszczalni, bez podłączenia domu? 
To po co ta oczyszczalnia?
Najwyraźniej wykonawca uznał, że 7 tys to za mało i teraz wymyśla.

----------


## mian

No i nie zapłaciłam. Pan się oburzył, ale w sumie szybko odpuścił gdy mąż go poinformował, że konsultował koszty poś z innymi hydraulikami. 
Pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## małgosia2005

cześć

czy ktoś z forumowiczów miał u siebie zgniecony po ok. 2 m-cach zbiornik POŚ. 
Ja właśnie zauważyłąm dzisiaj. Ziemia naparła tak na zbiornik że się odkształcił. Chodzi o ten trzeci (ja mam POŚ Wobethydretu). Co teraz ?? czy to jest spowodowane niewłąściwym montażem?.
Jak rozwiązaliście taką sprawę.

----------


## Goostel

Witam !

Słyszał może ktoś o oczyszczalniach JPR System ? Co sądzicie o ofercie Family 3000. Poważnie się zastanawiam na ich propozycją. Jednak zaskoczył mnie brak opinii o tej firmie na forach.

Pozdr
Goostel

----------


## ja52n

JPR to badziewie. Większość oczyszczalni na rynku polskim działa na tej samej zasadzie czyli tak jak poś firmy JPR. Na zachodzie odchodzi się od takich rozwiązań.To oczyszczalnie inaczej nazywane dziurawymi szambami i stąd cena zawsze będzie niższa od prawdziwych oczyszczalni. Przy tych oczyszczalniach rozsączanie jest wymogiem ponieważ z tzw. oczyszczalni nie odpływają oczyszczone ścieki tylko pozbawione części stałych a drenaż ma rozprowadzić część ciekłą i oczyszczanie następuje w gruncie po jakim sa rozprowadzane. Słyszałem że oczyszczalnie Topas są bardzo dobrymi oczyszczalniami a ścieki oczyszczone można odprowadzać bezpośrednio do rzeki. Ktoś wczśniej pytał już o te oczyszczalnie. To oczyszczlnie full

----------


## niktspecjalny

> JPR to badziewie. Większość oczyszczalni na rynku polskim działa na tej samej zasadzie czyli tak jak poś firmy JPR. Na zachodzie odchodzi się od takich rozwiązań.To oczyszczalnie inaczej nazywane dziurawymi szambami i stąd cena zawsze będzie niższa od prawdziwych oczyszczalni. Przy tych oczyszczalniach rozsączanie jest wymogiem ponieważ z tzw. oczyszczalni nie odpływają oczyszczone ścieki tylko pozbawione części stałych a drenaż ma rozprowadzić część ciekłą i oczyszczanie następuje w gruncie po jakim sa rozprowadzane. Słyszałem że oczyszczalnie Topas są bardzo dobrymi oczyszczalniami a ścieki oczyszczone można odprowadzać bezpośrednio do rzeki. Ktoś wczśniej pytał już o te oczyszczalnie. To oczyszczlnie full


Że zapytam?Masz u siebie JPR-SYSTEM skoro piszesz ,że to badziewie ???.Wiem..... mieszkasz na zachodzie bo wiesz ,że tam odchodzi się od tych rozwiązań.

----------


## ja52n

Spróbuję Ci to wyjaśnić. Są dwa systemy oczyszczania jeżeli chodzi o oczyszczalnie biologiczne. Na zasadzie złoża biologicznego i osadu czynnego. Złoże biologiczne to system jaki zastosował JPR a osad czynny to oczyszczalnie np. TOPAS. JPR to tylko nazwa firmy a taką zasadę działania stosuje więcej a właściwie wiekszość firm. Wyobraź sobie zbiornik dwu lub trzy komorowy , do którego wpływają ścieki i przepływają te ścieki grawitacyjnie z komory do komory a następnie do drenażu. Poszczególne komory służą jako osadniki a drenaż roprowadza to co zostało oddzielone od części stałych ścieków , czyli ciekłą część ścieków która de facto nie została oczyszczona tylko oddzielona od części stałych.  Zadaj sobie pytanie czy to zostało oczyszczone. Taki sytem stosuje większośc firm. Taką oczyszczalnie  możesz sobie zrobić sam. Większośc oczyszczalni nie ma atestów lub jadą na satrych.

----------


## mayland

> Mam POŚ z drenażem. Sami montowaliśmy. Kanalizacja ma być za jakies 2 lata. Do tego czasu chcę miec glowę spokojną i nie myśleć o czyszczeniu szamba. Ze swojej decyzji jestem bardzo zadowolna. Drugi raz wybrałabym to samo rozwiazanie.


Minęło troche czasu od mojego wpisu. Jesteśmyu bardzo zadowoleni z poś. Na początku były wycieczki ze wsi co to i jak to działa. Potem sąsiedzi zrobili tez u siebie. W przyszłym tygodniu gmina podpisuje umowę z generalnym wykonawcą i będą posie na całej wsi  :Lol:   Przetarg juz rozstrzygniety. W listopadzie mają montować. Wieś nei ma szans na kanalizację wiec gospodarstwa dostaną posie. Odpłatnosć od domu to ok 2tys czyli tyle ile mniej wiecej kosztowałoby przyłącze kanalizacji.

----------


## malysmok

> czy ktoś z forumowiczów miał u siebie zgniecony po ok. 2 m-cach zbiornik POŚ. 
> Ja właśnie zauważyłąm dzisiaj. Ziemia naparła tak na zbiornik że się odkształcił. Chodzi o ten trzeci (ja mam POŚ Wobethydretu)


Jeśli masz wgnieciony zbiornik to znaczy, że wykonawca źle zainstalował POŚ - niewystarczająco wymienił grunt przy oczyszczalni. Powinien obsypać zbiorniki piaskiem i go dobrze ubić.
Niestety mam to samo i teraz sądzę się z wykonwacą. Jednocześnie odradzam firmę BUD-WOD (Piotr Kryślak) z Obornik.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## g_sid

Podbijam temat

----------


## chopinetka

> Podbijam temat


Tobie też się coś zapadło   :Roll:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Spróbuję Ci to wyjaśnić. Są dwa systemy oczyszczania jeżeli chodzi o oczyszczalnie biologiczne. Na zasadzie złoża biologicznego i osadu czynnego. Złoże biologiczne to system jaki zastosował JPR a osad czynny to oczyszczalnie np. TOPAS. JPR to tylko nazwa firmy a taką zasadę działania stosuje więcej a właściwie wiekszość firm. Wyobraź sobie zbiornik dwu lub trzy komorowy , do którego wpływają ścieki i przepływają te ścieki grawitacyjnie z komory do komory a następnie do drenażu. Poszczególne komory służą jako osadniki a drenaż roprowadza to co zostało oddzielone od części stałych ścieków , czyli ciekłą część ścieków która de facto nie została oczyszczona tylko oddzielona od części stałych.  *Zadaj sobie pytanie czy to zostało oczyszczone.* Taki sytem stosuje większośc firm. Taką oczyszczalnie  możesz sobie zrobić sam. Większośc oczyszczalni nie ma atestów lub jadą na satrych.


Nie spodziewałem się aż takiej głębokiej analizy JPR-SYSTEM.Jestem użytkownikiem tego zestawu http://www.jpr.lublin.pl/przydomowe.html  i powiem szczerze ,że jako kolejny na FM dajesz mi w policzek.  :Lol:   :Wink2:  .Znam zasadę działania swojej oczyszczalni.Moja ma atest.Jest serwisowana.Nie dbam o bakterie,które serwis sam dawkuje.Zajmuje się wyczystką ale aż takim badziewiem to ona nie jest.Na razie nie zadam sobie takiego pytania.Za cienki Bolek jestem w jej użytkowaniu.Właśnie za każdym razem gdy słyszę wykład z tematu "*badziewie*" stroną na nie jest osoba ,która nie konsumuje bezpośrednio produktu.Daje także za przykład inne rozwiązanie ,którego nie doświadcza realnie tylko z dostępnej literatury w sieci udziela kontrowersyjnych jak dla mnie wykładów.Ja na ten przykład mam JPR-SYSTEM i za jakiś czas wypowiem się na FM czy jest to badziewie czy nie ? Polecić ludziskom czy nie.  :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## ja52n

w takim razie nie zadaje się pytań po kupnie zestawu tylko przed. Robi sie to w takim celu , aby uniknąć błędu. To co napisałem to nie teoria tylko praktyka dzięki której mogę coś doradzić.

----------


## ja52n

dodam jezscze ,że JPR ma tylko świadectwo zgodności z PN a nie ma aprobaty. To wielka różnica. Świadectwo zgodności może wydać wiele firm na terenie Polski ,.które sprzedadzą za parę złotych taki dokument. Aprobatę wydaje Instytut Ochrony Środowiska w Warszawie za ktury trzeba słono zapłacić łącznie z badaniami ,a tego JPR nie ma.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> w takim razie nie zadaje się pytań po kupnie zestawu tylko przed. Robi sie to w takim celu , aby uniknąć błędu. To co napisałem to nie teoria tylko praktyka dzięki której mogę coś doradzić.


Ale ja zadałem pytanie do odnośnika zwanego badziewiem.Przed zakupem JPR-a osłuchałem się samych superlatyw i dlatego wziąłem to *badziewie*.Skoro piszesz ,że jesteś praktykiem a to najbardziej cenie na FM to proszę powiedz jak radzisz sobie z tłuszczami i co byś zaproponował na moje mielenie odpadków w młynku kranowym w kuchni.Mam mielić czy jest to badziewie ,które w przyszłości zakłóci znacząco procesy oczyszczania biologicznego?Dodam ,żeby było ci łatwiej....nie planuje w najbliższym czasie zamiany na inną.Nie stać mnie.

----------


## ja52n

no cóż mogę powiedzieć? może tyle ,że zlewozmywak nie jest śmietnikiem i montowanie młynków jest zbędnym wydatkiem. Jeżeli natomiast do ścieków trafia tyle zanieczyszczeń ile normalnie trafia ze zlewozmywaka to nic nie powinno zakłócić właściwego oczyszczania zakładając ,że jest to oczyszczalnia działajaca na zasadzie osadu czynnego a nie złoża biologicznego.
To szeroki temat i na FM nie wszystko da się wytłumaczyć. Zastanawiasz się co z tłuszczami? Tłuszcze to generalnie cos co decyduje o właściwym oczyszczaniu w oczyszczalniach biologicznych. W normalnych warunkach domowych nie mają a w kazdym razie nie powinny mieć większego znaczenie. Mam tu na myśli oczyszczalnie np. Topas lub inne działające w podobny sposób. Tłuszcze to problem głównie stołówek restauracji i tych miejsc gdzie są duże kuchnie. Tam stosuje się separatory tłuszczu ,które oddzielają tłuszcze od reszty ścieków. Można takie urządzenie zastosować w domu ,ale to podraża inwestycję a w przypadku zastosowania właściwej oczyszczalni nie jest to konieczne. Mam na myśli warunki domku jednorodzinnego i właściwej oczyszczalni.

----------


## chopinetka

Witam

*Ja52n* a mógłbyś jakiś wykładzik strzelić na temat oczyszczalni z osadem czynnym   :smile:   bo ja to chyba niedługo dostanę jakiejś psychozy - wczoraj 20 minut zastanawiałam się w sklepie czy mogę sobie kupić do kąpieli sól bocheńską, i jak to wpłynie na mój osad czynny...

pzdr

----------


## ja52n

zapewniam Cię ,że możesz stosować sól bocheńską...
To nie miejsce na wykłady tylko miejsce do dyskusji , ewentualnie porady...

----------


## malysmok

Niektórzy nawet twierdzą, że popłuczyny ze stacji uzdatniania wody nie wpłyną źle na biologiczną POŚ.



Pozdrawiam,

----------


## chopinetka

Witam

*Ja52n* nie bądź taki poważny z tym wykładzikim to taki żarcik był   :Lol:   a tak poważnie to mógłbyś coś więcej napisać a propos użytkowania oczyszczalni z osadem czynnym. Chętnie poczytam i podyskutuje.

pzdr

----------


## bessi-wkurzona budową

Witam, ja mam miec niedługo montowaną oczyszczalnie PipeLife, czy ktoś zna ta firmę?Ekipa która ma to robic, w kosztorysie napisała- montaz przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków - 2300zł. Teraz okazuje sie, że tłuczeń musze sobie kupić sama -a to koszt ok. 1400zł za ok .15 ton z przywozem, bo tyle ton ma tam wejść...niedługo sie okaże, że w tej cenie jest tylko wykopanie dołka i wsadzenie tam beczki...Mam mieć tez zrobione napowietrzanie - takie betonowe kręgi zakopane w jakiejs (dla mnie nieznanej narazie) odległości od zbiornika głównego. Do tego w garażu będzie jakies urządzenie napowietrzające( kupione we własnym zakresie). Te kręgi wzieły sie stąd, ponieważ znajoma miala zamontowana oczyszczalnie i po ok. 2 - 3 latach zaczeło jej wybijać...Przyjechali jedni fachowcy - 700zł, drudzy tez skasowali nieźle i w koncu zgadała sie z facetem, który montuje duże oczyszczalnie i powiedział, żeby zrobiła te kręgi i teraz ma naprawde święty spokój. Ja niewiem jakie one maja zadanie, ale jak sie dowiem, to napisze.A za to moj montżysta, broni sie rekami i nogami przed montowaniem tej POŚ, bo nie rozumie na co te kręgi. Twierdzi, że spędza mu to sen z powiek, bo on miał zamiar normalnie ja zamontowac i piachem obsypać...a ja wymyślam jakis tłuczeń i betony...Ten drugi gość , który montował u znajomej, nie da rady zrobic tego u mnie, ale ma przyjechac i tłumaczyc tamtemu - o co chodzi...Mnie juz cała ta sytuacj aprzeraża i wogóle mam dość!le zobacze jak ta cała sytuacja się skonczy.A może ktoś z Was miał podobny montaż?

----------


## bartbk

> Witam, ja mam miec niedługo montowaną oczyszczalnie PipeLife, czy ktoś zna ta firmę?


Jeżeli to jest oczyszcalnia z drenażem, to przemyśl jeszcze 3 razy tą decyzję. Nie mam oczyszczalni z drenażem, ale...
Też będe miał oczyszczalnie.
Szukałem wielu informacji na ten temat, generalnie oczyszczalnie z drenażem to jest najgorsze rozwiażanie według mnie i wiele firm rezygnuje z ich oferowania ze względu na trudności wykonania drenażu, zwlaszcza w niektórych warunkach.

Poszukaj oczyszczalni Roth albo zobacz to: http://www.aquamatic.com.pl/

Mnie to przekonuje pod względem teoretycznym, chciałbym poznać posiadaczy  :smile: 

Ma ktos oczyszczalnie Aquamatic? 

Pozdraiwam,
bk

----------


## daniellk23

witam

Niedawno zakupiłem poś firmy ''Delfin''. Jutro bede ja montował. Jest to oczysczalnia z typowym drenażem rozsączającym (trzy nitki po 16 m). Oczyszczalnia ma pojemnośc 2000 l i przeznaczona jest na 4 osobową rodzine. Działania i skutecznośc takich oczyszczalni nie znam z autopsji nie mniej zdecydowałem sie na nią kierując się doswiadczeniami znajomych. Oczysczalnia kosztowała 3500 + żwir 20-40mm. Z tego co dowiedziałem się zanim zakupiłem ''Delfina'' to należy wziąsc pod uwage przedewszystkim trzy rzeczy(patrząc pod kątem budowy poś
) :
-ilość komór w osadniku(najmniej dwie)
-ilośc nitek drenażu i ich długość(min. trzy nitki a długość zalezna od liczby mieszkańców)
-dobra wentylacja nitek drenażowych


Czy dokonałem dobrego wyboru to jeszcze nie wiem ale pewnie wyjdzie w praniu  :smile:

----------


## malgorzata308

Mam pytanie miesiac temu kupiłam działkę rolna z zabudowaniem czyli domkiem do remontu,dopiero teraz dowiedziałam sie że sasiadka jest podlaczona do rury wodnej która jest w mojej posesji .Czy moge sąsiadke odciąc od tego przyłacza.Mało tego ten teren stał odłogiem kilka lat i kazdy robił co się zywnie podoba w tym miejscu planowałam szambo ale teraz nie moge.Jest tez gnojownik duży i wybetonowany planowałam zrobic tam szambo ale sasiad za murem podłaczyl sie do niego czyli bede na mojej działce wypompowywac tez sasiada.Dotego biegnie w złuż mojej działki rura ściekowa-deszczowa i jest właz .Mam pytanie czy moge odciąc sasiadkę od rury wodnej i sasiadowi zamurowac wyjscie do gnojownika a podstawowe pytanie co z sciekowo-deszczowa przeciez ja nie mam teraz działki rolnej tak jak kupowałam tylko wodna na której nic nie moge robić bo strach kopac i sadzic drzew bo nie wyrosnie,
PILNIE PROSZĘ O POMOC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Foczki

Witaj, byłoby łatwiej odpisywać gdyby pytanie było zgrabniej ułożone.

Teren jest Twój i nikt nie może na ten teren odprowadzać czegokolwiek, ścieków deszczowych, gnojówki absolutnie nic.
Jeżeli sąsiad się podłączył to poproś go aby sam zamurował gdyż zrobił to nielegalnie.

A z rurą i sąsiadką to nie zrozumiałem...
Zasady ogólne są takie, że jak coś jest naniesione na mapie to znaczy że poprzedni właściciel wyraził zgodę na położenie czegoś na jego terenie. Ja u siebie mam przewód telekomunikacyjny ale jest głęboko - nie przejmuję się nim, niech sobie tam siedzi.

----------


## jacenty74

fajne oczyszczalnie, zajmują mało miejsca, mają dokładne sterowanie automatyczne, a oczyszczone ścieki można odprowadzić do rzeki, strumienia, gruntu. Można w okresie wegetacyjnym wykorzystać oczyszczoną wodę do podlewania ogródka, lub mycia samochodu. Oczyszczalnie ekosystem mca posiadają komorę retencyjną napowietrzaną w której ścieki się mieszają, a sama komora może przyjąć większy zrzut ścieków np. z wanny. Wykonane są z bardzo mocnego PP. Mają dobry serwis fabryczny i bardzo dobrych inżynierów, którzy dokładnie wytłumaczą meandry tematu. Jednak nie polecam kupować w sklepie i montować samemu. Najlepiej dowiedzieć się o warunkach wodno-gruntowych panujących na naszej działce, zlecają wykonanie porządnej opinii hydrogeologicznej, jeżeli nie mamy rzeki lub w strumienia czy rowu melioracyjnego w pobliżu. Oczyszczone ścieki musimy gdzieś odprowadzić. Nie zawsze grunt może wchłonąć taką ilość wody jaką będziemy chcieli odprowadzić, lub koszty wykonania porządnego drenażu, studni chłonnej, lub kopca filtracyjnego mogą nas zaskoczyć. I wtedy ekonomicznie poś może się nie opłacać, nawet w porównaniu do zwykłego szamba. Ale jeżeli już decydujemy się na POŚ, to polecam rozwiązania solidne. Proszę rozejrzeć się i policzyć ile osadników zostało pogiętych przez grunt. Jest to zawsze wynik złego montażu lub wynik złego montażu w połączeniu ze słabej jakości materiałem użytym do produkcji osadnika. Zawsze musimy kierować się instrukcją montażu i eksploatacji napisaną przez producenta. W Polsce jest dużo solidnych firm, które od wielu lat zajmują się z powodzeniem projektowaniem, montażem i serwisem oczyszczalni ścieków. Niestety co roku powstają i upadają firmy, które nastawione są tylko i wyłącznie na sprzedaż i naciągnięcie klienta, który o POŚ ma prawo nic nie wiedzieć. Dobrze zaprojektowana, zainstalowana oczyszczalnia będzie działać bezawaryjnie i co najmniej kilkadziesiąt lat. Każda przydomowa oczyszczalnia ścieków wymaga zgłoszenia zamiaru budowy min. 30 dni przed rozpoczęciem montażu. Jeżeli mamy zamiar odprowadzić oczyszczone ścieki do rzeki będzie to wymagać dodatkowo uzyskania pozwolenia wodnoprawnego które  wydawane jest na 10 lat. Potem trzeba je odnowić (do wniosku trzeba przedłożyć wyniki badań próbek ścieków oczyszczonych). Namiar na firmę którą polecam: www.instaleko.com

----------


## szybki354

Cześć wszystkim,
ja mam przydomową oczyszczalnie ścieków. Kupiłem założyłem i użytkuję od zeszłego roku wiosna.
Mam taką z pakietami rozsączającymi poniżej link przesyłam.
http://e-sklepoczyszczalnie.pl/pl/p/...-SZCZEGOLY-/79
Kupiłem ją po rozmowie z pracownikiem tej firmy. Szukałem 3 miesiące  :sad: 
W końcu trafiłem na firmę FRUKKO. Po rozmowach i doradzaniu wybrałem w/w oczyszczalnie.
Wybór trwał długo ponieważ mają bogatą ofertę i nie mogłem się zdecydować.
Ale jak już kupiłem to sobie sam zamontowałem. Bardzo sprawnie i szybko się montuje. Duży plus to że zajmuje mało miejsca. Ja kupiłem zestaw na słaby grunt , ponieważ grunt mam kiepski. Zrobiłem jak napisali w instrukcji i cieszę się jej użytkowaniem. Mam problem wywozu szamba z głowy tj 200 raz lub czasami dwa razy w miesiącu. Szok !!!! Zbierała się w roku niezła sumka.
Do tej pory wszystko działa świetnie. Mogę szczerze polecić.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Cześć wszystkim,
> ja mam przydomową oczyszczalnie ścieków. Kupiłem założyłem i użytkuję od zeszłego roku wiosna.
> Mam taką z pakietami rozsączającymi poniżej link przesyłam.
> http://e-sklepoczyszczalnie.pl/pl/p/...-SZCZEGOLY-/79
> Kupiłem ją po rozmowie z pracownikiem tej firmy. Szukałem 3 miesiące 
> W końcu trafiłem na firmę FRUKKO. Po rozmowach i doradzaniu wybrałem w/w oczyszczalnie.
> Wybór trwał długo ponieważ mają bogatą ofertę i nie mogłem się zdecydować.
> Ale jak już kupiłem to sobie sam zamontowałem. Bardzo sprawnie i szybko się montuje. Duży plus to że zajmuje mało miejsca. Ja kupiłem zestaw na słaby grunt , ponieważ grunt mam kiepski. Zrobiłem jak napisali w instrukcji i cieszę się jej użytkowaniem. Mam problem wywozu szamba z głowy tj 200 raz lub czasami dwa razy w miesiącu. Szok !!!! Zbierała się w roku niezła sumka.
> Do tej pory wszystko działa świetnie. Mogę szczerze polecić.


Drogi przedstawicielu handlowy firmy. Czemu uwazasz czytelnikow tego forum za idiotow? 
Dwoch nowych uzytkownikow forum, w dwoch watkach obok siebie, w pierwszym swoim  poscie na forum, zachwala firme.
Ludzie potrafia myslec i wyciagac wnioski. 

marcin

----------


## mariusz.z

Cześć. Którą oczyszczalnię biologiczną byście polecili w przedziale 6000-7000 zł.  Dodam, że mam glinę i wysokie wody gruntowe.

----------


## zyzolek

W jaki sposób dobiera się zbiornik POŚ?
Na miarę? czy z zapasem?
U mnie niestety średnie dobowe zużycie wody ściekowej jest na poziomie około 500 do 600 litrów. Firmy, które oferują POŚ z dofinansowaniem proponują oszczędną wersje ze zbiornikiem o dziennej przeróbce wody do 660 litrów max na dobę.
Czy to nie będzie za mały zbiornik? Bo wychodzi na styk, a wiadomo, czasami np w święta, gdy cała rodzinka się zjedzie na kilka dni, to tej wody idzie dużo więcej, dodatkowo w planach jest poszerzenie rodziny o kolejne dzieci.
Jaki zbiornik wybrać?

----------

